# Can you tell if this is ich or not?



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

I've had 2 shrimp die in the last 2 weeks and I can't tell if its ich or what. None of the fish I have are showing any signs of it, but the ghost shrimp I have have tons of these white dots on them. You can see them in the enclosed picture. The only problem is none of the RCS shrimp I have have the same spots. Maybe you can help me out. Also on a side note, my cory is flashing but he has always done that as long as I can remember.

Tank Specs:

Temp 82
No Co2
Flourish weekly doses
pH: 8
NO2: 0
NO3: 40ppm
NH4: 0


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

No that doesn't look like ick. It looks like the shrimp is changing color.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

My ghosts developed the white spots after I got them home too. I think its just a natural coloration. As for the ones who died, i don't know. Maybe they weren't real healthy when you got them?


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

Alright thanks for the replies, I'll do a couple water changes just in case.


----------



## lee1 (Mar 22, 2008)

shrimps dont get ich


----------

